# How about some pictures of goat "toys"?



## Our7Wonders (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd love to see what you all have in your goat areas for the babies to play and climb on.  

I have one of those big spools for wire, but in looking at it, I'm thinking how the heck is a baby goat going to be able to play on that?  It's too big for them to get up on - perhaps if I were to build some steps for it.  So what kind of things to you put out for them?

Do the adults ever want to climb/play?  I've found mine climbing on to straw bales on occasion and I wonder if they wouldn't like some bigger things out in the area for them too.  Mine are dairy girls, so I know I'd need to keep their udders in mind if we were to put anything out for them.  What do you think?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## cstafford93514@yahoo.com (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, 
My DH took a round of firewood and screwed a 1X12 to it. The goatlings had a ball playing teeter-totter and pushing n slidding around on the thing and each other.  
Carol


----------



## julieq (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing fancy here, just tires to jump on and cuddle down in the middle of.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a picture of it, but we made a couple foot "mountain" for them out of a big pile of reclaimed flagstone.  They love bounding up to the top and then pushing each other off.  

Plus, it had an unintended benefit!  It cuts down on the time between hoof trimmings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

I use Step 2 and Little Tikes climbing toys. The Little Tikes Cubes are great. I also have the Step 2 Clubhouse in the yard for the girls. Not to mention picnic tables are great.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 6, 2011)

cstafford93514@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Hey,
> My DH took a round of firewood and screwed a 1X12 to it. The goatlings had a ball playing teeter-totter and pushing n slidding around on the thing and each other.
> Carol


That sound like fun and easy to do.  I might have to go make one of those now.


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an old cattle rack for the bed of a pickup that was rusting out in the pasture and i put old car trailer floor boards at different levels on it, the goats love it, especially the weather, he loves using the ends as diving boards to pounce on his sister, when the snow finally melts ill take some pictures


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I need to start getting some things together for them.  I'm so excited for babies!!!!  I just wish I could skip the whole kidding thing - that part has me SUPER stressed out.  But BABIES will hopefully make it all worth it!


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm at this stage too!  Getting ready to bring my babies home.  I have some large rocks/boulders I'm going to use for climbing too!


----------

